# So I made it to 11 am today before I smoked



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

Lol like the title says it’s a sorta victory I waited a full 3-4 hours after waking up to smoke. No but in all seriousness has cutting back smoking helped anyone with being depressed and/or lazy feeling. 

I never have any energy, I’m not even to 40 yet. I feel like I’ve never had much energy but it’s definitely gotten worse over the last year or so. 

Lately I’ve been thinking maybe it’s just smoking too much, but I’m so uncomfortable and anxious when I don’t smoke that I eventually give in. Well most morning I just start smoking when I get back from dropping kids at bus stop. 

I thought maybe it was because I had hep c but that has been officially cured and no change in how I feel. 

I’ve never been good at denying myself stuff and have a very addictive personality, I spent my teens and twenties addicted to opiates and it took me several years of being locked up to get over that. 

Honestly though if I didn’t smoke I’m not sure it would even be any better It could posssibly be like low testerone? Any other middle aged guys ever have that issue? I only ask cuss I see commercial talking about it and energy in men.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

Update : bowl 3 for the day was fired up by 1132 lol. I do feel better as far as anxiety goes, but kinda dreading leaving the house for soccer games later. That’s nothing new I never want to leave the house unless it’s to go to eat or the hydro store.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 23, 2021)

Waking and baking has always sapped the life out of me a couple of hours later. I try to wait until my waking chemistry has settled before I smoke.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 23, 2021)

Do you get any exercise? I'm 41 and can feel when I'm not hiking as much as normal. You also may just be depressed. If your mind is draining your body, cannabis probably isn't going to give you any extra energy.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 23, 2021)

Two major things that should help a lot:

A proper diet. Food is fuel, and just like fuel in ANY motor, the better fuel you use, the more efficiently it's burned. This will translate to just feeling better. Make sure you're getting plenty of leafy greens and fiber, this will make your head and body feel "brighter" by the end of the week. Still murder some Doritos or whatever once in a while, but limit yourself.

Exercise, and not necessarily "pumping iron & sweating 1,000 calories" but just even take a walk around your block a few times a week. Just do a little more than you currently do.

Ok, so 3 things. . . . .. HABITS. CREATE NEW (or halt old) HABITS. You really have to "force" yourself for the first 30 to 60 days, like working out in the morning for example. Or not waking and baking. Consider not smoking until before or after lunch. It's gona take some serious self discipline.

My personal opinion, is that proper diet and some exercise will be the biggest factors into "unlocking" your head.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Two major things that should help a lot:
> 
> A proper diet. Food is fuel, and just like fuel in ANY motor, the better fuel you use, the more efficiently it's burned. This will translate to just feeling better. Make sure you're getting plenty of leafy greens and fiber, this will make your head and body feel "brighter" by the end of the week.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

I don’t get much exercise at all, I have intentions in doing lots of stuff but most of it doesn’t get done. 

Yes I used to wait until after work to smoke which was like 4, since I moved and no longer have a set schedule it’s harder to moderate. 


The food thing is a definite issue, and so is lack of exercise. 

I’m thinking of setting a daily schedule and enlist the wife to help enforce it til I get in a better routine. Might start with a morning routine cause otherswise it seems overwhelming to have something scheduled all the time.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 23, 2021)

@Apalchen what's your typical daily and weekly diet like? What foods do you NOT eat?


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

Morning schedule to include a walk and better food choices for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 23, 2021)

My man. . .. check out DDP Yoga, specifically the "Wake Up" and "Energy" routines. ... The "Wake Up" is like 11 mins, and is a fantastic way to just pop up out of bed and get some movement and breathing in first thing. The "Energy" i do at lunch since I telework, at least 3 days a week, it's like 21 mins long.

Oats for breakfast. Sweeten with half a sliced banana and a dash of cinnamon. Eating oats as your very first meal helps regulate your blood sugar and is generally easy for your body to process. I try to eat a bowl before even having coffee but I don't always do that. If you can't decide what to eat, just eat this everyday. Toss in blueberries, diced apple or pear, literally whatever.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

For 1. Your not middle aged until 45-50. You said your not even 40 yet. Don’t short yourself. Your a young adult. 
2. Diet, sleep and breathing exercises as well an active schedule of the day will keep your mind focused and charged. 

I don’t wake and bake unless it’s a wild goat up my ass. Or I need a couple extra hours sleep. I used to smoke all day. (Before during and after work). Now I wait till I’m awake and gathered and all my morning “have to be done” choirs are done. Like feeding the animals and checking the garden. Checking planner for dr appts (wife’s disabled) Shit like that. Even shower. Sometime don’t fire up till noon. Or even later if I go out shopping. This is a recent change for me. (About 3 months) and I much more enjoy the days and my tolerance leveled back out without cold turkey quitting. And it seems like I have more time to gather myself without feeling rushed now. Like actually enjoy myself now.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 23, 2021)

I get up at 3 am burn a blunt on my way burn a few roachs throughout the day and burn two or three blunts when I get home that night, I usually notice if I don’t smoke early when I get up I have a lot more energy till around noon one o’clock


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> @Apalchen what's your typical daily and weekly diet like? What foods do you NOT eat?


It’s terrible for the most part. 

Sorry getting ready for soccer and gotta get baby and everything ready I’ll elaborate more when I get back. But I eat a lot of fast food and easy to make frozen food. My wife does usually cook something good for dinner. But then I get high and eat sweets and candy half the night. So yes my diet definitely needs some work. 

I would blame having a baby so late in life but honestly he is very easy and sleeps thru the night most nights.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Lol like the title says it’s a sorta victory I waited a full 3-4 hours after waking up to smoke. No but in all seriousness has cutting back smoking helped anyone with being depressed and/or lazy feeling.
> 
> I never have any energy, I’m not even to 40 yet. I feel like I’ve never had much energy but it’s definitely gotten worse over the last year or so.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure a new job would jolt you right the fuck up!!!! One that requires you to wake and bake, or at least start puffing right when you get there.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> For 1. Your not middle aged until 45-50. You said your not even 40 yet. Don’t short yourself. Your a young adult.
> 2. Diet, sleep and breathing exercises as well an active schedule of the day will keep your mind focused and charged.
> 
> I don’t wake and bake unless it’s a wild goat up my ass. Or I need a couple extra hours sleep. I used to smoke all day. (Before during and after work). Now I wait till I’m awake and gathered and all my morning “have to be done” choirs are done. Like feeding the animals and checking the garden. Checking planner for dr appts (wife’s disabled) Shit like that. Even shower. Sometime don’t fire up till noon. Or even later if I go out shopping. This is a recent change for me. (About 3 months) and I much more enjoy the days and my tolerance leveled back out without cold turkey quitting. And it seems like I have more time to gather myself without feeling rushed now. Like actually enjoy myself now.


Agreed!! I stopped getting baked before having to drive anywhere, i find driving just more enjoyable not being baked, plus I love my car. I used to not smoke before/during/after work but admittedly, telework & home growing has me smoking a lot more these days. But I still know when to say when, if I have important shit to do.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> It’s terrible for the most part.
> 
> Sorry getting ready for soccer and gotta get baby and everything ready I’ll elaborate more when I get back. But I eat a lot of fast food and easy to make frozen food. My wife does usually cook something good for dinner. But then I get high and eat sweets and candy half the night. So yes my diet definitely needs some work.
> 
> I would blame having a baby so late in life but honestly he is very easy and sleeps thru the night most nights.


This is a side of me that I have to fight often, and I'm probably less than 10 yrs older than you so minus the kids stuff, I totally feel you. Thing about fast food, eat it once & your body literally CRAVES it. It's fucking weird, I struggle with this A LOT, but i do a great job of fighting it most weeks.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty sure a new job would jolt you right the fuck up!!!! One that requires you to wake and bake, or at least start puffing right when you get there.


I do sometimes feel like having a job made for better mental health, but I hate the idea of spending my time making very little money. I’ve been looking at some business ideas where I wouldn’t mind going to work, hydro store, micro business ect. But maybe for the mean time I can get a few shifts at the hydro store I go to now. I do spend like 4 hours a day in my garden but it’s at night (also considering switching to day time gardening now that have enough cooling).


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Agreed!! I stopped getting baked before having to drive anywhere, i find driving just more enjoyable not being baked, plus I love my car. I used to not smoke before/during/after work but admittedly, telework & home growing has me smoking a lot more these days. But I still know when to say when, if I have important shit to do.


I kinda just let my body tell me now. Like. Yo. Time for a rip. I broke the habit. Iv heard it takes 27days to break a habit or 21. I forgot. But anyhow. I broke the habit of having to smoke before every and all activities. It totally leveled out my tolerance where it should be. Now I can smoke a bowl two many. And feel it. Which is good. Lol.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 23, 2021)

Work is work. It doesn't define you. If you have to shovel dogshit to pay bills DO IT, and never let that part of your life dictate the important shit, like who or what makes you truly happy.

IMO too many people confuse work with pleasure, or stress "do what you love and you never have to work", my guess is people who say stuff like that don't have to clean their own toilet.

Do what you have to do, in order to do what you want to do.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

The gym. Then swim and grab a bite to eat has always been a highlight of the week for me.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Real talk. If your not doing something you love for a living. You didn’t try hard enough and you settled. That’s just me. If your 30 something stocking chips. You made a wrong turn somewhere. Unless that’s your dream job. I think everyone has the one chance they may or may not see. And blow past it. Essp when 75% of my circle are in a place of work they can say they enjoy and plan to stay long term. And trust me. They clean their own toilets lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I do sometimes feel like having a job made for better mental health, but I hate the idea of spending my time making very little money. I’ve been looking at some business ideas where I wouldn’t mind going to work, hydro store, micro business ect. But maybe for the mean time I can get a few shifts at the hydro store I go to now. I do spend like 4 hours a day in my garden but it’s at night (also considering switching to day time gardening now that have enough cooling).


Get a job that you learn how to install this type of shit. They require you to be high.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2021)

Coffee, breakfast, exercise and then I smoke. Afterwards its usually followed up by household duties and then shopping with the wife. Motivation depends on what it is I'm smoking. Weather today is complete atmospheric river so the exercise part is mandatory or I won't get anything done.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Get a job that you learn how to install this type of shit. They require you to be high.


How do they require you to be high while using equipment to install security gates


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I don’t get much exercise at all, I have intentions in doing lots of stuff but most of it doesn’t get done.
> 
> Yes I used to wait until after work to smoke which was like 4, since I moved and no longer have a set schedule it’s harder to moderate.
> 
> ...


I do my chores first, a little tai chi, some beep breathing. Get some breakfast or milk or juice.
get a shower. Then take a toke or whatever.

Good for you for waiting.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> How do they require you to be high while using equipment to install security gates


Because most of the time you have to dig holes clean up dirt and mix concrete before the security gate gets installed. And to do that day in and day out takes an incredibly high individual. Hope that helps.


----------



## denchikchyb (Oct 23, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Because most of the time you have to dig holes clean up dirt and mix concrete before the security gate gets installed. And to do that day in and day out takes an incredibly high individual. Hope that helps.


Totally agree


----------



## vostok (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Lol like the title says it’s a sorta victory I waited a full 3-4 hours after waking up to smoke. No but in all seriousness has cutting back smoking helped anyone with being depressed and/or lazy feeling.
> 
> I never have any energy, I’m not even to 40 yet. I feel like I’ve never had much energy but it’s definitely gotten worse over the last year or so.
> 
> ...


I like to get to 1400 b4 I light up, regular exercise and good diet can only be weed that fucks you up,
, please consider your Tolerance and how you can manipulate it,
just think the first time you got stoned and how you felt,

managing your tolerance means better hits


----------



## Severed Tongue (Oct 23, 2021)

Check this link out.
No you don't have to be a body builder to benefit from exercise and strength training. And strength training can mean anything where you lift some weight a few times.









The Benefits of Working Out for Our Mental Health


For those who find solace working out in a gym, you're not alone; exercise has been proven to be an essential coping strategy for managing feelings of depression or anxiety.




www.bodybuilding.com


----------



## vostok (Oct 23, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> Check this link out.
> No you don't have to be a body builder to benefit from exercise and strength training. And strength training can mean anything where you lift some weight a few times.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I used to do that ...downing 2 dozen eggs a day compared to my buddies dropping steroids' ...its was fun


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Real talk. If your not doing something you love for a living. You didn’t try hard enough and you settled. That’s just me. If your 30 something stocking chips. You made a wrong turn somewhere. Unless that’s your dream job. I think everyone has the one chance they may or may not see. And blow past it. Essp when 75% of my circle are in a place of work they can say they enjoy and plan to stay long term. And trust me. They clean their own toilets lol


Luckily I am doing what I love for work


Don’t wanna sound pretentious I’ve worked all
Kinda jobs even on the back of the garbage truck for a while. But I needed the money. It would take a lot of money to get 40 hours of my week now. I would like something to do though so maybe I will look at volunteering for something.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I do sometimes feel like having a job made for better mental health, but I hate the idea of spending my time making very little money. I’ve been looking at some business ideas where I wouldn’t mind going to work, hydro store, micro business ect. But maybe for the mean time I can get a few shifts at the hydro store I go to now. I do spend like 4 hours a day in my garden but it’s at night (also considering switching to day time gardening now that have enough cooling).


This had me under the impression you barely work since you can pickup shifts at the hydro store. I work for big flower here in so cal and the growers are never complaining about not having enough to do. Usually the opposite.

is that last pic a small commercial or just your personal?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> This had me under the impression you barely work since you can pickup shifts at the hydro store. I work for big flower here in so cal and the growers are never complaining about not having enough to do. Usually the opposite.
> 
> is that last pic a small commercial or just your personal?


That’d be my personal lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’d be my personal lol


Wait. So he works for you? I’m confused ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Wait. So he works for you? I’m confused ?


The LOL in my post is kind of a flag Meaning this is a joke.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> This had me under the impression you barely work since you can pickup shifts at the hydro store. I work for big flower here in so cal and the growers are never complaining about not having enough to do. Usually the opposite.
> 
> is that last pic a small commercial or just your personal?


I have two of these rooms, and a veg room. It’s for me and my patients. I do about 4 hours of gardening a day and at least 8 more hours through out the week. So roughly 35 hours a week or so. Most of it is from 8-12 at night. 

My wife does the trimming and helps de leaf. She also does the cloning most of the time. 

I just have so much of my day open that I feel I could be doing more.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I have two of these rooms, and a veg room. It’s for me and my patients. I do about 4 hours of gardening a day and at least 8 more hours through out the week. So roughly 35 hours a week or so. Most of it is from 8-12 at night.
> 
> My wife does the trimming and helps de leaf. She also does the cloning most of the time.
> 
> I just have so much of my day open that I feel I could be doing more.


Well that alone should be plenty therapeutic. 
And if your running two rooms with a 2 man army. Pat yourself on the back. That’s impressive


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

so your running perpetual and all no problem from propagation to finish. Trim cure and all that. Just you and your wife? That’s pretty cool. My ol lady trims. But when she feels like it.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> so your running perpetual and all no problem from propagation to finish. Trim cure and all that. Just you and your wife? That’s pretty cool. My ol lady trims. But when she feels like it.


I take down one flower room at a time, and thoroughly clean in between runs. I use prokure gas and liquid prokure as well as spray the whole room with zerotol. 

My veg room does have plants in it at all times so it’s harder to clean but I do veg for a few weeks in my flower room after going to bigger pots, and every couple months I’ll move my mothers and new clones to that room and do the same thing in veg. 

My veg room still exchanges air so if I do have any issues it’s usually in that room and in the summer. I plan on adding ac and sealing that room as well before next summer. 

And yes we do it all, well we have paid for help trimming a couple times but they never work out and she has to touch up the product to get it how we like it. 

I only had one other friend help with the whole building, no hvac, no electricians. Well besides the spray foam guy it was just me and one laborer. The building started off as metal pole barn with no insulation, basic electric and no water or drain. I wired up new 200 amp service, framed out rooms, painted, water line, drainage, installed 3 mini splits and set up the rooms. 

I have another garage and just replaced the roof in plans to start another build, but they are talking about doing away with caregivers at some point so I’m debating whether or not I want to invest so much in that or just try to get a commercial building in town for a micro business. It’s not like I’ll stop if they change the laws it’s still only a misdemeanor for up to 200 plants, but I’m kinda just waiting to see how it plays out before going bigger here. The growing part of the micro I have no problems with it’s the paperwork and storefront that has me hesitant, but a small grow without a storefront will really take a hit when wholesale prices go down.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 23, 2021)

I promise you man, you just need some good uplifting morning habits, healthier food throughout the week and some decent physical movement. Even just a brisk walk. Oh and don't forget to drink your water! None of that "gallon a day" nonsense but a few glasses of plain ice water a day makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I take down one flower room at a time, and thoroughly clean in between runs. I use prokure gas and liquid prokure as well as spray the whole room with zerotol.
> 
> My veg room does have plants in it at all times so it’s harder to clean but I do veg for a few weeks in my flower room after going to bigger pots, and every couple months I’ll move my mothers and new clones to that room and do the same thing in veg.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got plans. Use that as motivation


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Sounds like you got plans. Use that as motivation


Yes for sure, I always have to be working toward a goal or I get kinda down. But you saying that got me thinking that I do have some goals but at this point in time there are a couple problems with them that have me feeling they are a bit impossible. 
1. This new bill they are trying to pass to do away with caregivers has me questioning adding more sq ft to the grow at home.
2. The micro business goal has several problems the main one being expense of a commercial building in a green zone, but I do have access to a building it’s just not what I’d prefer to start with for a build out, (more a house than a building ) the other issue with this is that it would be like the 5 or 6th weed store in town and if I can’t move product I have no other outlet to sell with that license. 

But anyways what I’m getting at is I need to reevaluate and set some smaller more achievable goals. As well as get in a better routine.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I promise you man, you just need some good uplifting morning habits, healthier food throughout the week and some decent physical movement. Even just a brisk walk. Oh and don't forget to drink your water! None of that "gallon a day" nonsense but a few glasses of plain ice water a day makes a HUGE difference.


I agree with everything you have said here and am going to be trying to implement this.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I agree with everything you have said here and am going to be trying to implement this.


Should you change you music listening up? Like some Pac or DMX?


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Yes for sure, I always have to be working toward a goal or I get kinda down. But you saying that got me thinking that I do have some goals but at this point in time there are a couple problems with them that have me feeling they are a bit impossible.
> 1. This new bill they are trying to pass to do away with caregivers has me questioning adding more sq ft to the grow at home.
> 2. The micro business goal has several problems the main one being expense of a commercial building in a green zone, but I do have access to a building it’s just not what I’d prefer to start with for a build out, (more a house than a building ) the other issue with this is that it would be like the 5 or 6th weed store in town and if I can’t move product I have no other outlet to sell with that license.
> 
> But anyways what I’m getting at is I need to reevaluate and set some smaller more achievable goals. As well as get in a better routine.


I wouldn say lower. You have achievable goals. That’s not the issue. Just try out some of the said morning rituals. Find what you like. And rock it


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Lol like the title says it’s a sorta victory I waited a full 3-4 hours after waking up to smoke. No but in all seriousness has cutting back smoking helped anyone with being depressed and/or lazy feeling.
> 
> I never have any energy, I’m not even to 40 yet. I feel like I’ve never had much energy but it’s definitely gotten worse over the last year or so.
> 
> ...


I discovered, when I quit, that when having a butt I was more anxious than not smoking.......certainly can't keep that up when older, sure as shit it will get ya. If ya can't quit at least give your lungs a break......start vaping or, chewing, you'll get your fix. If you cant kick the butts l hope like hell you never get hung up on painkillers ! The great thing about quitting is your not a total nervous wreck getting a chest x-ray.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I discovered, when I quit, that when having a butt I was more anxious than not smoking.......certainly can't keep that up when older, sure as shit it will get ya. If ya can't quit at least give your lungs a break......start vaping or, chewing, you'll get your fix. If you cant kick the butts l hope like hell you never get hung up on painkillers ! The great thing about quitting is your not a total nervous wreck getting a chest x-ray.


Butts? Like cigs? I think he’s talking about weed bro lol. Or I missed a shit load lmfao


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Butts? Like cigs? I think he’s talking about weed bro lol. Or I missed a shit load lmfao


Yea, it's probably me....head up my ass.......but come on, quit the weed, can't imagine.


----------

